# What Is The Most “Solid” Bible Publisher?



## Username3000 (Jun 28, 2019)

Not all publishing companies are the same, especially when we consider publishers of the Bible.

What publisher(s) do you think is the most solid?

I’m thinking of things such as no pictures of Christ; no additional publishing of heretical or junk books; rather, a very high view of God and His Word that comes out in what and how they publish.

Crossway, TBS, Lockman Foundation, Threesixteen Publishing, Zondervan, Nelson, Schuyler, Cambridge, Oxford, etc.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 28, 2019)

I would say the Trinitarian Bible Society would be the most "solid." Hands down. https://www.tbsbibles.org/page/OurBasis

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 28, 2019)

"Best" is often an impossible question to answer due to some degree of subjectivity. That said, Banner of Truth is very good—solid material, solidly bound.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 28, 2019)

Reformation Heritage- all the qualities you named, including no second commandment violations.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 28, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Banner of Truth is very good—solid material, solidly bound.





Jeri Tanner said:


> Reformation Heritage


Yes BOT and RHB are my very favourite publishers. But I think Rutherglen1794 was asking about Bible publishers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Yes BOT and RHB are my very favourite publishers. But I think Rutherglen1794 was asking about Bible publishers.


It depended on if you squinted or not when reading it (jk)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Yes BOT and RHB are my very favourite publishers. But I think Rutherglen1794 was asking about Bible publishers.



You’re very right. Not sure how I missed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 29, 2019)

Trinitarian Bible Society

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> Trinitarian Bible Society


Do you use the King James Bible, Josh?


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jun 29, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Not all publishing companies are the same, especially when we consider publishers of the Bible.
> 
> What publisher(s) do you think is the most solid?
> 
> ...


I think there are many out there. What's the purpose of asking which one is the best of them all? Seems to breed competative spirit. I think there are many that can be commended as solid and devoted to publishing truth.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jun 29, 2019)

Reformation Heritage - Our Study Bibles are fantastic tools for personal and family worship. You would be hard pressed to find a more conservative and Confessional study Bible.
I personally use the Dollaro leather.
https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/kjvstudybible/DollaroLeather/Black

My wife uses the premium hardcover. I was surprised by how nice it is for a hardcover.
https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/kjvstudybible/premiumhardcover

The edge lined goatskin feels so buttery in the hands. It is beautiful.
https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/kjvstudybible/EdgeLined/Goatskin/Black

Trinitarian Bible Society. I love my Westminster Reference Bible in calf skin. It is my main reading and traveling Bible. It sports four ribbons and has over 200,000 references.
https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/westminster-reference-bible-KJV-calfskin.html
Aesthetically speaking, Schuyler makes my dream Bible. The Schuyler Canturbery KJV is stunning.
https://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/schuyler-bibles/schuyler-canterbury-KJV/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 29, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Yes BOT and RHB are my very favourite publishers. But I think Rutherglen1794 was asking about Bible publishers.



RHB does publish the Reformation Heritage Study Bible. That's the Bible we use for family worship. It's excellent.

I too would say the Trinitarian Bible Society for a publisher that focuses more exclusively on Bibles. They make quality Bibles for a reasonable price. Even their cheapest Bibles are well made.

Banner of Truth was selling Bibles at the conference this year. But they were all ESV. I guess the're in the "ESV Only" camp now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2019)

Personally, I like solid Bibles. They're easier to carry than those watery ones. Heh.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Aesthetically speaking, Schuyler makes my dream Bible. The Schuyler Canturbery KJV is stunning.
> https://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/schuyler-bibles/schuyler-canterbury-KJV/



I love this Bible. I love the colored, illustrated drop-down chapter numbers and the colored Bible references at the bottom of the page. I love that the Psalms are set out one column per page so the psalms can be set out as poetry. I love that it's in 11-point type. Love it. Love it. Love it.

Unfortunately, it's the KJV, which I don't prefer. Now, if there could be a Schuyler Canterbury ESV - that _exact same Bible with those exact same features_, but in the ESV, I'd find a way to justify the expense.

Sigh.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jun 29, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Unfortunately, it's the KJV, which I don't prefer. Now, if there could be a Schuyler Canterbury ESV - that _exact same Bible with those exact same features_, but in the ESV, I'd find a way to justify the expense.



This is a nonissue for me. It wouldn't be my dream Bible if it were the Eternal Subordination Version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 29, 2019)

I really like my Local Church Bible Publishers.

Sure, one may disagree with their KJV-only stance, but they put out very nice bibles. I have had their leather bound version for more than 11 years of daily use. The leather is still very flexible and the pages are still tight. Type face is really nice. And it cost around half compared to the big-name leather bible folks.

Of course, no pictures. A few maps for your edification are found in the back, with a condensed concordance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 30, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Do you use the King James Bible, Josh?



I'm currently reading through the KJV Spurgeon Study Bible chronologically, but for preaching I use the NKJV.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 1, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> but for preaching I use the NKJV.


The reason why I wondered at your comment that the Trinitarian Bible Society is a solid bible publisher, is that they dislike the NKJV and have written pamplets against it. I used to be the South Island representative for the Trinitarian Bible Society [New Zealand branch]. I encouraged them to also promote the NKJV. They would not.

That said they do a good work, and as a Protestant Reformed Bible society, they avoid the compromise of the member societies of the United Bible Society.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 1, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The reason why I wondered at your comment that the Trinitarian Bible Society is a solid bible publisher, is that they dislike the NKJV and have written pamplets against it. I used to be the South Island representative for the Trinitarian Bible Society [New Zealand branch]. I encouraged them to also promote the NKJV. They would not.
> 
> That said they do a good work, and as a Protestant Reformed Bible society, they avoid the compromise of the member societies of the United Bible Society.



Yes, I am aware of the dislike of the NKJV (I don't think their concerns are founded). I'm a member of TBS Australia, simply for the fact that they do a good job, and they support us in our evangelistic work. I am happy to recommend them, even though I disagree with some of their views.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The reason why I wondered at your comment that the Trinitarian Bible Society is a solid bible publisher, is that they dislike the NKJV and have written pamplets against it. I used to be the South Island representative for the Trinitarian Bible Society [New Zealand branch]. I encouraged them to also promote the NKJV. They would not.
> 
> That said they do a good work, and as a Protestant Reformed Bible society, they avoid the compromise of the member societies of the United Bible Society.



Since they've made a new translation of the RV in Spanish, despite the older RV1909 they based it on being relatively readable, at least in part to make it more accessible to modern readers ("ensuring the Spanish employed conforms to current international standards of orthography and syntax."), I'm optimistic that they'll one day help to promote a similar revision of the KJV as the 1769 becomes more and more difficult for English speakers across the globe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 1, 2019)

Jake said:


> Since they've made a new translation of the RV in Spanish


I am not sure what you mean by the RV. The Trinitarian Bible Society would not agree with the textual methodology of the RV.



Jake said:


> I'm optimistic that they'll one day help to promote a similar revision of the KJV as the 1769 becomes more and more difficult for English speakers across the globe.


It does exist. It is called the NKJV


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jul 2, 2019)

TBS far and away the best as they are exclusively KJV and because of their extensive translation work. They really punch above their weight (they're a pretty small operation it would seem). And their booklets and tracts are excellent resources. And they do a series of excellent children's colouring books.

The TBS is opposed to the NKJV because it is not exclusively based on the Received Text but utilises the Criticial Text (the work of the heretics Wescott and Hort) and Majority Text and therefore casts doubt on the authenticity of the Scriptures one is reading.

https://cdn.ymaws.com/www.tbsbibles...0F/The-New-King-James-Version-A-Critique_.pdf

Another good thing about TBS is that they don't use the red letter format for the words of Christ. It's not a *major *deal for me but it is a shame that it's very difficult to find a bible which doesn't use red letter with any of the other publishers. Maybe I'm wrong and the major ones also do clean texts but certainly all the bibles I've seen from the major publishers are all red letter.

ALSO in TBS' favour is that they have a range of bibles with the metrical psalms included in the back and they also print them separately in three different sizes. 1650 edition, obviously.

TBS are quite expensive though if you're looking for leather bibles. For a more budget range the standard publishers Nelson and Holman also produce very acceptable Bibles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 2, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I am not sure what you mean by the RV. The Trinitarian Bible Society would not agree with the textual methodology of the RV.



This is in reference to the Reina-Valera translation, not the English Revised Version.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 2, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> This is in reference to the Reina-Valera translation, not the English Revised Version.


Thanks brother. I stand corrected. My Spanish is quite limited


----------

